# 6wt saltwater grade reel



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

I have a Ross animas for my 8wt they make other sizes but overall a great little reel. very happy with it


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Tibor New Backcountry $545.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a Tibor Signature 6-weight that I like. 

The Galvan Torque-6 is another good option, made it USA and won't break the bank.


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

Forgot about the backcountry that's also a good reel.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Orvis Hydros are killer reels, but sealed drag. The Abel Super 5/6 is pretty sweet too.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've used a bunch of different reels on my 6wts in salt. Any decent reel will work for the typical 6wt sized fish as they are really just line holders. Where it can get questionable is when you hook a fish way above the reel's weight class. That's were high quality gear really shows it's worth the expense. 
Hatch 5+ is probably my fav all around 6wt reel for salt, considering quality and cost. I have a couple of them for that reason.
Abel 5/6 SDF is my favorite of my 6wt reels but they are on the pricey side. The Vaya has a cork drag and can easily handle the typical 6wt fish. 
Lamson Guru's are good lower priced reels that I used for years. The drag can get a little sticky on startup but they are great reels that won't break the budget

Also, don't pass up the used market for Tibors and Abel Supers if you really want a top quality cork drag reel at a more palatable price.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Use a light weight 7/8 reel for the 6wt in salt water


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I've bought from this guy in the past:

www.tradenstuff.com

Also eBay can have some good deals sometimes.


----------



## scottcbarker (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a Ross Canyon Big Game 4 that is almost new. It is sealed drag and bullet proof. I will take $275 for reel and backing and a $125 for extra spool. Check out the reviews of this reel. Backing and reel pouches included. Thanks Scott


----------



## ryc72 (Oct 18, 2020)

Best value I’d say is orvis hydros sl. I’d probably get the size iv over the iii but that’s just me. I don’t have experience with the new hydros reel but I have the sl iv and I use it both on my 6wt and 8wt rods and it feels fine on both. See a decent number of them pop up used so if you’re patient and looking should be able to find one if that’s the reel you choose.


----------



## Brandon Alexander (Jun 6, 2017)

The Nautilus XL is my go to. The Lamson guru or Abel Vaya are great lightweight reels.

If you want something a little heavier duty check out a Tibor Signature.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have the new Tibor Backcountry on a 7 and it would work just fine on a 6.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Colton CGR?


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Billy pate salmon used. Old school but a tank and not as heavy as you would think. I just got one and it's only 8.32oz put it on my 6wt


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a Freestone and a 8w nautilus fwx on my 6W’s


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

My vote goes to the Sage Spectrum LT 5/6. Way lighter than most of the above. Plenty of drag for 10-12# tippet. Will hold plenty of braid backing (@200yds of #40 Samauri). Sealed drag. You can get them with a free flyline so final cost is @$300. Handled all these (and other bonefish up to @9lbs).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

I put a Ross evo 5/6 on my 6wt tcx. It’s a pretty great combo.


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

My vote is the backcountry all the way.


----------



## Tdekle2 (Oct 15, 2016)

Really like these 2 for saltwater 6wt & 7wt . . . Nautilus XL and Orvis Mirage LT III. Both have sealed drags and are light weight . . . 4.5 to 4.7oz


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

I use also use light 7/8 weight reels for my 6wt. My go to is a Nautilus FWX, which weighs all of 4.1 oz. and balances nicely on my 6wt Mauser Waterman, and I also use a Ross Evolution LT 4, which is like 4.8 oz. or something. Both are awesome reels if you can find them on the used market, otherwise take a look at their replacements - Nautilus XL mentioned by many above and a Ross Evolution R or LTX. Plenty of other great options out there that have already been mentioned!

I like using the lightweight 7/8 reels because I like the safety of additional backing as a lot of 6wt saltwater reels are on the low end of what I'm comfortable with for backing anyway (that's just personal preference). Need for backing depends on what you're fishing for, I guess.


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Currently using a Billy Pate Trout DD for my 6wt, and Abel Big Game 1 (floater), Abel 6N (intermediate line) for my 7wts - all bought used.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

cj.james said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I did some searches but many posts were a little dated. I was just curious what options are out there for a decent 6 weight reel? I know the freestone’s are what everyone is looking for but just thought I’d check to see if there’s other less expensive options out there. I’d love a cork draw bar reel over sealed but seems those are few and far between. Cheers!


Part of that answer depends on your rod, in my opinion. On what rod are you hanging this? To me, the rod/reel combo should be relatively balanced, and some rods may be better balanced with a lighter (relatively) reel and some with a heavier (relatively) reel.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

sjrobin said:


> Use a light weight 7/8 reel for the 6wt in salt water


Generally agree. A Ross Animas 7/8, a Litespeed 3 or 3.5, a Sage 2580, a Galvan Torque 6, a Bauer M4SL - all function or have functioned well for me on a salty 6.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Gatorbig said:


> Billy pate salmon used. Old school but a tank and not as heavy as you would think. I just got one and it's only 8.32oz put it on my 6wt
> View attachment 193108


Those Billy pate reels are sweet! I was curious about those reels. How do you adjust the drag? Or is it similar to a click and pawl type reel?


----------



## Moore Lyon and Quick (Aug 26, 2015)

Pate reels are cork disc drags, adjusted with a knurled knob. No draw bar like Tibor or Abel Big Game/Super Series.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Yep mine are all direct drive versions. I have a salmon,, bonefish, and tarpon. The drag knob is in the center on the same side as the handle. 

I run nautilus and tibor signature in sealed drag but love these pate direct drives. They are replacing my old pflueger medalists/orvis madison. I have a collection of those also still use for fresh water.









The drag is adjusted by the gold gear looking thing in the center... reel isn't on a rod.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I recommend an American made product like Abel, Tibor for high end and little less; Nautilus, Galvan, Colton, Ross or Lamson. Don't be afraid to use an 8wt reel on a 6wt rod. Makes the reel you choose more "all purpose" for different applications. The real choice will be sealed or unsealed. My choice is unsealed for saltwater because I have been there and done that when the seals on a expensive fly reel can't keep back the fine particles in the water. You are down and out until you can get it apart. Non sealed take it apart, rinse it off and your back to fishing.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

cj.james said:


> I’d love a cork draw bar reel over sealed but seems those are few and far between.


Keep an eye out on ebay for Old Florida Reels - a No. 4 size would be about right for 6-8 wt.
This company eventually became Nautilus, but they were simple, stout, Cork drag, easy to service. 
If you're patient, you can pick them up fairly reasonably.


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

fatman said:


> Keep an eye out on ebay for Old Florida Reels - a No. 4 size would be about right for 6-8 wt.
> This company eventually became Nautilus, but they were simple, stout, Cork drag, easy to service.
> If you're patient, you can pick them up fairly reasonably.


The key word here is 'stout'; that old Old Florida may be a little heavy for today's modern lightweight rods. If I recall, aren't those also silent (no click) on the outgo?


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

richarde206 said:


> The key word here is 'stout'; that old Old Florida may be a little heavy for today's modern lightweight rods. If I recall, aren't those also silent (no click) on the outgo?


Not sure on the weight of a Freestone, but I'd guess the No.4 isn't far off. And yes, they're silent on the outgo...

A No.3 or No.2 would work as well, they just don't show up as often, No.4 is much more common in my experience...


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Gatorbig said:


> Yep mine are all direct drive versions. I have a salmon,, bonefish, and tarpon. The drag knob is in the center on the same side as the handle.
> 
> I run nautilus and tibor signature in sealed drag but love these pate direct drives. They are replacing my old pflueger medalists/orvis madison. I have a collection of those also still use for fresh water.
> View attachment 193304
> ...


what’s funny is I was considering just going with a simple click and pawl reel over a sealed drag simply because it is wide open and would be easier to service than a sealed reel. But I’m not sure how these things would hold up in the salt…


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Tand is a good bang for the buck. Light, quality materials and good performance


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Fair Chase 6-8wt Click Pawl Fly Reel- Blue on Blue - Cubalaya Outfitters


Let’s be clear – this reel isn’t for everyone. The Fair Chase is designed by and for the purist, purpose-built to minimize the mechanical advantage of the angler and bring raw finesse to the forefront. The Fair Chase is our way of leveling the playing field with the fish, offering a uniquely...




cubalayaoutfitters.com





Saw this in tail mag would love to play with one of these at least for a few fish. Someone spend the money and report back...


----------



## MOUNTAIN-OCEAN-TROUT (Sep 17, 2020)

I’m sure there will be response from this post, but check out the ROSS F1, if you can find one. I bought a bunch of these, all the sizes when they were being discontinued and being sold for a steep discount. I have these reels on everything from 3wt(overkill) up to my 9wt. I’ve had nothing but great reviews for these reels. People will say everything from overweight to overkill. I for one love them. They are handsome works of art and have never failed me. Sure pricey when they first came out compared to equal quality reels, but I guess I jumped in at the perfect time. I stand behind this reel.


----------



## Cfury189 (Sep 25, 2020)

cj.james said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I did some searches but many posts were a little dated. I was just curious what options are out there for a decent 6 weight reel? I know the freestone’s are what everyone is looking for but just thought I’d check to see if there’s other less expensive options out there. I’d love a cork draw bar reel over sealed but seems those are few and far between. Cheers!


----------



## Cfury189 (Sep 25, 2020)

cj.james said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> I did some searches but many posts were a little dated. I was just curious what options are out there for a decent 6 weight reel? I know the freestone’s are what everyone is looking for but just thought I’d check to see if there’s other less expensive options out there. I’d love a cork draw bar reel over sealed but seems those are few and far between. Cheers!


Lamson Guru S


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Al my reels are Lamson...I think 6 now...happy with all


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Don't overlook the the new Van Staal reels. Light, well made and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## cj.james (Apr 24, 2018)

Tom Ilg said:


> Don't overlook the the new Van Staal reels. Light, well made and fairly inexpensive.


i had no idea van staal was making fly reels... ill give them a look!


----------



## richarde206 (Sep 9, 2021)

cj.james said:


> i had no idea van staal was making fly reels... ill give them a look!


Van Staal has for a long time...just took a hiatus, I believe.


----------



## b gee (Apr 9, 2021)

i fish a used tibor signature that i got for a song. couldn't be happier with it. the galvan torque also a great option and a lot less costly.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I've got an Alutecnos I was about to list up. It's a draw bar style with an "open" drag -- actually has two different discs you can drop in, either cork or a carbon drag surface.


----------



## kkeetr (Jun 17, 2021)

Lamson Liquid 6wt. It works.


----------

